# Where can I buy black ash effect wood??



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi

I'm looking to build a viv stack in black ash wood effect but have not seen this wood for sale in B&Q etc etc and have been told by one small viv building company that this colour is now out of fashion and impossible to get. Is this true?

Vivbuilder still offer it but I'm just trying to work out my alternatives.

thanks

Stuart


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Black Ash is very 1980s, I haven't seen it for sale for ages and I buy a lot of that sort of material.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Stewart ive been trying to get some for someone for ages with no luck.
You could try asking Dave Noble or Exotic Reptile Housing on here, they may be able to help?


Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You could buy ash faced ply or MDF, then stain it black yourself, it's not as cheap as plastic laminate but if that's really the effect you want it may be the only way.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the replies. I suppose anything in black would do. Its a large two Viv stack for my black head pythons and it will be going in the living room which has other black furniture so I wanted to to match as best as possible.

I haven't seen any black effect wood or mdf about though.can you but plastic laminated wood easily? 

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> can you but plastic laminated wood easily?


By plastic laminate I meant Contiboard, which is the stuff they sell in B&Q etc..., with a wood grain effect or plain white, sometimes other colours.

TBH if you just bought some decent quality plywood and stained it black it'd probably be a good enough match for your existing furniture, and wouldn't be expensive.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks!


----------

